# ALocalWay is now on the US MessageBoard



## ALocalWay

Today is my first day so as advised I am introducing myself - my cause is to help stop reckless spending at home and inform Americans how shopping local and made in America helps - I know - it's been done before - I am bringing a new twist to it and attacking the issue in a new way. As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes - I say that they were built off the sweat of middle class Americans and they should remember that.  AS far as waiting for change in Washington - are they even listening to us? The red tape is wound so tight up there it will be years before anyone can get anything done - so your only option is to fight with your checkbooks - bring jobs back with a change of your own personal spending habits - Join the cause - keep up with the blogs - we are organizing action soon - 
Thanks for your Time
Amanda S
Average American


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes



Theyre leaving to maximize profit, it has nothing to do with regulation and taxes. If there were no regulation or taxes theyd still leave, unless you can find Americans to work for five dollars a month. 

Otherwise, welcome.


----------



## Mr. H.

Are you a real Average American or are you a Sears Average American?

Welcome.


----------



## Sunni Man

I donate  once a week at the Cathedral of the South:   WAL-MART


----------



## ALocalWay

I agree they are leaving to up their profit margin - I am looking at differents types of industries that American purchasing can make a vital difference in - we are in a global economy - can't fight that - but there should be more money recycling through our community to get us through until the trade balances out. Otherwise we are just going to get tapped out - opinions are always welcome and I love it when someone discusses options with me! Thank you so much for helping me think today - I am not always right - but I do have good intentions - so bare with me - Nice to meet you - You are my first comment!  Thanks!


----------



## ALocalWay

Yes - I can be purchased at your closest Sears Department store - on sale now - Made In America


----------



## Sunni Man

ALocalWay said:


> Yes - I can be purchased at your closest Sears Department store - on sale now - Made In America



 I'll take 2 please.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I spend over $100,000 a month buying American paper.
I don't have to, I could make more money if I bought Chinese paper. But I don't.
I buy from NewPage. 
http://www.newpagecorp.com/wps/port...t/external/NewPage/Investors/Company+Overview


----------



## ALocalWay

The comment about Wal-Mart - funny - Now stop - lol 43% of your money is staying in your community as opposed to almost 80% with a local business - this pays for your schools, roads, local works, etc - the number can go higher if you seek out farmers markets and such - try a little ;-)


----------



## ALocalWay

iamwhatiseem - you are an inspiration - I might have to interview you for my next blog - You ROCK!  If we can more people to think like you we are on our way! Be back in a few - have to handle a call - seriously would love to do a question and abswer session!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

You don't want to get me started on how consumer choices effect America's economy more than any politician or CEO.
Companies DO NOT seek cheap labor because they want to make more profit - that is a lazy man's belief. They seek cheap labor because we have become a society that measures value solely by price only. 
 Americans are extraordinarily hypocritical and self-serving as consumers. If this wasn't true, Wal-Mart wouldn't be larger than their 10 top competitors...combined.


----------



## California Girl

Keep up with blogs? Why? I prefer forming my own opinions.... I assume you're talking to liberals. I am led to believe that they have their opinions formed by the blogs of other mindless morons. 

Welcome


----------



## Provocateur

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> *
> They&#8217;re leaving to maximize profit, it has nothing to do with regulation and taxes. *If there were no regulation or taxes they&#8217;d still leave, unless you can find Americans to work for five dollars a month.
> 
> Otherwise, welcome.
Click to expand...


Because everyone knows that being taxed has no impact on profit.  


Do liberals have a brain whatsoever?


----------



## California Girl

Provocateur said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Theyre leaving to maximize profit, it has nothing to do with regulation and taxes. *If there were no regulation or taxes theyd still leave, unless you can find Americans to work for five dollars a month.
> 
> Otherwise, welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because everyone knows that being taxed has no impact on taxes.
> 
> 
> Do liberals have a brain whatsoever?
Click to expand...


You've been on the board for six months.... you really need to ask that?


----------



## Provocateur

California Girl said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Theyre leaving to maximize profit, it has nothing to do with regulation and taxes. *If there were no regulation or taxes theyd still leave, unless you can find Americans to work for five dollars a month.
> 
> Otherwise, welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because everyone knows that being taxed has no impact on taxes.
> 
> 
> Do liberals have a brain whatsoever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been on the board for six months.... you really need to ask that?
Click to expand...


I'm just literally amazed at some of the most ridiculous statements.

A list of business-friendly states came out today, CA ranked 48.  Businesses are fleeing CA (and going to NV, TX...) because of...wait for it.... REGULATIONS AND TAXES burdening small business.


----------



## ALocalWay

My goodness - you really don't like blogs - and I am talking to American consumers -  if you don't like reading blogs - fine - some people do - I started writing them to help America and get a message out - I think that people who read blogs are people who are looking for other people with like minded goals - not looking to have their mind shaped politically - I really am somewhat offened that your are implying I am a mindless moron - I started this project because my daughter thought it would be a good idea after my husband's suicide - we wanted to help people - the suicide rate goes up when the economy is down - our intentions are pure and not self serving - the time I spend writing - researching and contacting my state rep - I do not get paid for - and I do have a bunch of ads paying me either - I am not a hypocrite - and I am not going to get into a fight with someone I do not know because my method is not the best way


----------



## ALocalWay

I am not a liberal - I am a concerned citizen - and as for blogs - I did research about the presense on liberals verus conservatives online - on facebook people claiming to be liberal are at 52 million and people wjho are conservative there are 7 million - the mass majority of blogs are liberal - so if I decide to blog a few conservative views when it comes to spending American dolloars on American produicts and services - this is just evening the playing field. The youth of our country are being shaped by what is being put online - they should have views from both sides so they can make an educated decision


----------



## Provocateur

This from last month.  I'll look for the one out from the Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council...



Best/Worst States for Business | ChiefExecutive.net | Chief Executive Magazine


----------



## Provocateur

ALocalWay said:


> I am not a liberal - I am a concerned citizen - and as for blogs - I did research about the presense on liberals verus conservatives online - on facebook people claiming to be liberal are at 52 million and people wjho are conservative there are 7 million - the mass majority of blogs are liberal - so if I decide to blog a few conservative views when it comes to spending American dolloars on American produicts and services - this is just evening the playing field. The youth of our country are being shaped by what is being put online - they should have views from both sides so they can make an educated decision



I'm not sure who you think called you a liberal.  I was referring to C_Clayton_Jones.


----------



## California Girl

ALocalWay said:


> My goodness - you really don't like blogs - and I am talking to American consumers -  if you don't like reading blogs - fine - some people do - I started writing them to help America and get a message out - I think that people who read blogs are people who are looking for other people with like minded goals - not looking to have their mind shaped politically - I really am somewhat offened that your are implying I am a mindless moron - I started this project because my daughter thought it would be a good idea after my husband's suicide - we wanted to help people - the suicide rate goes up when the economy is down - our intentions are pure and not self serving - the time I spend writing - researching and contacting my state rep - I do not get paid for - and I do have a bunch of ads paying me either - I am not a hypocrite - and I am not going to get into a fight with someone I do not know because my method is not the best way



I'll add you to the list of the 'offended'.

If you're here to discuss politics and shit, fine. But please don't use this forum to advertise your blog. It is against the rules here and some of us tend to mock blatant advertisers.


----------



## ALocalWay

Thanks for the interesting views - I expect to learn a lot from this site - going to dinner and will be back on in a hour to see what's out there?  Have a wonderful evening if I do not talk to you again!


----------



## ALocalWay

The blog is on this site - it really is just strange views about how Hair and Beer could help the economy - I get nothing if people read it - just helps people follow the money trail to overseas - I won't mention it again - I guess it came out in the intro because I do it so much - it is who I am now


----------



## ALocalWay

I am sorry to say - I have nothing to advertise - the closest thing I come to in retail is a yard sale once a year to clean out my closet - that is already past


----------



## ALocalWay

I can say I am not offended - just shocked at first - but now impressed by how firmly you get your point across - I am here to learn - to read in the discussions and hear what issues people are concerned with - and possibly help with solutions to whatever I can, If I can't help - I will stay out of the conversation  - many people fear political debate because it gets so heated at times - I hope that a voice of reason is bouncing around in the forums somewhere and I find it ;-)


----------



## xsited1

ALocalWay said:


> ALocalWay is now on the US MessageBoard
> ...
> Amanda S
> Average American



Welcome.  I'm an above-average American.


----------



## ALocalWay

Y'all are funny - I will be back - gotta eat!  will be back tonight to crawl the site! ;-)


----------



## Provocateur

ALocalWay said:


> Y'all are funny - I will be back - gotta eat!  will be back tonight to crawl the site! ;-)



Just don't look at California Girl in the eyes until you have at least posted 100 times.  She likes to eat new posters for lunch.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> I'll add you to the list of the 'offended'.
> 
> If you're here to discuss politics and shit, fine. But please don't use this forum to advertise your blog. It is against the rules here and some of us tend to mock blatant advertisers.



Pay no attention to her ALocalWAY

 She is just a hater.

 And she really hates other women the most.

 She thinks they are somehow a threat to her.


----------



## Grace

Provocateur said:


> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are funny - I will be back - gotta eat!  will be back tonight to crawl the site! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't look at California Girl in the eyes until you have at least posted 100 times.  She likes to eat new posters for lunch.
Click to expand...

  

True, dat.


----------



## Grace

Oh, lighten up, Sunni. This newbie needs to learn the ways of USMB. What better way than to be taught sooner than later?
Gauntlet.


----------



## Ringel05

ALocalWay said:


> Today is my first day so as advised I am introducing myself - my cause is to help stop reckless spending at home and inform Americans how shopping local and made in America helps - I know - it's been done before - I am bringing a new twist to it and attacking the issue in a new way. As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes - I say that they were built off the sweat of middle class Americans and they should remember that.  AS far as waiting for change in Washington - are they even listening to us? The red tape is wound so tight up there it will be years before anyone can get anything done - so your only option is to fight with your checkbooks - bring jobs back with a change of your own personal spending habits - Join the cause - keep up with the blogs - we are organizing action soon -
> Thanks for your Time
> Amanda S
> Average American



I have wampum and an island for sale.  We call it Gachwechndge.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the list of the 'offended'.
> 
> If you're here to discuss politics and shit, fine. But please don't use this forum to advertise your blog. It is against the rules here and some of us tend to mock blatant advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to her ALocalWAY
> 
> She is just a hater.
> 
> And she really hates other women the most.
> 
> She thinks they are somehow a threat to her.
Click to expand...


There goes our resident asshole Muslim boy.... telling women what they think. On the day you reach the IQ of room temperature, I might cut you some slack.... until then, you're no more than a pig.


----------



## California Girl

Emma's obviously  been banned from whatever shithole she previously inhabited and is back to try again here.


----------



## Provocateur

California Girl said:


> Emma's obviously  been banned from whatever shithole she previously inhabited and is back to try again here.



Nah.


----------



## California Girl

Grace said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are funny - I will be back - gotta eat!  will be back tonight to crawl the site! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't look at California Girl in the eyes until you have at least posted 100 times.  She likes to eat new posters for lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, dat.
Click to expand...


Too harsh, you think?


----------



## ALocalWay

I am back to check things out - any idea where I can find a thread on what we can do to fix the economy - and not just a bunch of people complaining about it? I hope to find positive workable solutions that can help save communities and local cultures across the USA and do my part to spread those ideas - or y'all can sell me the Brooklyn Bridge - if y'all still think I am an unrealistic dreamer ;-)


----------



## Provocateur

ALocalWay said:


> I am back to check things out - any idea where I can find a thread on what we can do to fix the economy - and not just a bunch of people complaining about it? I hope to find positive workable solutions that can help save communities and local cultures across the USA and do my part to spread those ideas - or y'all can sell me the Brooklyn Bridge - if y'all still think I am an unrealistic dreamer ;-)



There is an Active Topics link at the top of the page.  

Political Forums - Politics Discussion - Active Topics

That will show you what people are commenting on at the moment.  

Or you can go to the Economy or Politics subforums and start your own thread.  Sometimes people will join in the conversation, sometimes not.


Often you will find debate worthy of your time, but there are also some partisan hacks that will just waste your energy.  

rdean
truthmatters
flayo


I wouldn't even bother trying to reason with them.  

Just cruise around the place.  You'll figure it out pretty quickly.    And don't have thin-skin.  This place can be brutal, and you shouldn't take anything to heart.


----------



## Provocateur

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't look at California Girl in the eyes until you have at least posted 100 times.  She likes to eat new posters for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too harsh, you think?
Click to expand...

You?  Harsh?


----------



## ALocalWay

And I thought of a better intro - interesting things about me - my grandfather was a WW2 POW and came back from the war to work in the White House and helped separate the army from the airforce - he is buried in Arlington with my grandmother who passed away a couple of years ago - my deceased husband's grandfather was Gov Heard of Louisiana and designed the state flag and picked out the state bird - the brown pelican - because the brown pelican will rip off it's flesh to feed it's young before it will let them starve - I still believe that people are good for the most part - I also believe that the USA needs a strong economy not just for the American Citizens but also for the world - The USA has always been there with it's military to stop injustices - I know there are situation up for debate - but imagine a weak America and how the "bad men in charge of other ciuntries" would run amuk


----------



## eots

ALocalWay said:


> Today is my first day so as advised I am introducing myself - my cause is to help stop reckless spending at home and inform Americans how shopping local and made in America helps - I know - it's been done before - I am bringing a new twist to it and attacking the issue in a new way. As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes - I say that they were built off the sweat of middle class Americans and they should remember that.  AS far as waiting for change in Washington - are they even listening to us? The red tape is wound so tight up there it will be years before anyone can get anything done - so your only option is to fight with your checkbooks - bring jobs back with a change of your own personal spending habits - Join the cause - keep up with the blogs - we are organizing action soon -
> Thanks for your Time
> Amanda S
> Average American



I take the S would be for spam ?.. ..peddle your wares else where spamanda...here at the usmb ...we have highly important issues to discuses like what the libtards are up to or what loons the teapartiers are...


----------



## Grace

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't look at California Girl in the eyes until you have at least posted 100 times.  She likes to eat new posters for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, dat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too harsh, you think?
Click to expand...


Snicker


----------



## Provocateur

eots said:


> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my first day so as advised I am introducing myself - my cause is to help stop reckless spending at home and inform Americans how shopping local and made in America helps - I know - it's been done before - I am bringing a new twist to it and attacking the issue in a new way. As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes - I say that they were built off the sweat of middle class Americans and they should remember that.  AS far as waiting for change in Washington - are they even listening to us? The red tape is wound so tight up there it will be years before anyone can get anything done - so your only option is to fight with your checkbooks - bring jobs back with a change of your own personal spending habits - Join the cause - keep up with the blogs - we are organizing action soon -
> Thanks for your Time
> Amanda S
> Average American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take the S would be for spam ?.. ..peddle your wares else where spamanda...here at the usmb ...we have highly important issues to discuses like what the libtards are up to or what loons the teapartiers are...
Click to expand...


It's like middle school with the mean kids picking on the new person....


----------



## Provocateur

Or maybe like a fraternity where pledges are forced to eat goldfish.


----------



## Grace

That about sums it up. But I just call it the gauntlet. If she makes it thru the initiation and stays..she's good to go here. If not..she will just quietly disappear like the thousands before her.


----------



## boedicca

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As far as big business fleeing America because they are trying to save themselves from government regulation and higher taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theyre leaving to maximize profit, it has nothing to do with regulation and taxes. If there were no regulation or taxes theyd still leave, unless you can find Americans to work for five dollars a month.
> 
> Otherwise, welcome.
Click to expand...



Oh NOOOEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!

Somebody call the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMBULANCE!


----------



## ALocalWay

once again - if you read through the thread you can see I mistakenly mentioned my blog - which is posted on this site and contains no ads - buy local and American - not from me - I don't sell anything - I don't even mention brand names - I tell people to read the label - why they should - how Autism shot up with imported lead based baby products that were cheaper than the FDA regulated American counterparts.  I am asking people to find out where there money goes when they spend it - I am not trying to get them to spend it on me - I am looking for solutions - not to be attacked by a small minded group of people who are more comfortable fighting with strangers than to enact a little change in their own communities 
How dare you assume that my intentions are anything but honest - my grandmother said that people who are so distrustworthy are usually the ones you cannot trust 
Now I am reading threads on what can be done to help   -   go pick a fight somewhere else with your childish name calling


----------



## Grace

Rut roh.


----------



## ALocalWay

And as far as the intro goes - I have 4 children one is  a 16 yr old son who is autistic, my husband committed suicide last year, I have lost everything and started over   I found him hanging - I didn't run away - I got him down and performed CPR - I got his heart back - but his brain was gone - I do not run away from anything - I will let a bunch of ill mannered people who hide behind their keyboards stop me from trying to make a difference in someones life


----------



## Big Fitz

Sunni Man said:


> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - I can be purchased at your closest Sears Department store - on sale now - Made In America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take 2 please.
Click to expand...

  already have two wives?


----------



## ALocalWay

I will log out for the night - but I do hope that someone here realizes that people get allienated by this kind of behavoir - that they are losing an audience when they attack for no reason - that maybe they should listen to something than their own opinion - God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth - to listen twice as much than we talk - progress is made when people work together - if you want the country to get better - then look for what you can do - ask someone else and stay away from me - but I am sure there are other people trying to help out there and you can find out from them


----------



## Provocateur

ALocalWay said:


> And as far as the intro goes - I have 4 children one is  a 16 yr old son who is autistic, my husband committed suicide last year, I have lost everything and started over   I found him hanging - I didn't run away - I got him down and performed CPR - I got his heart back - but his brain was gone - I do not run away from anything - I will let a bunch of ill mannered people who hide behind their keyboards stop me from trying to make a difference in someones life



Good for you.  

That is sad about your husband.  Especially hard on your kids I would imagine.



I'm sure it is rather distressing to some liberals that you won't play a victim and are trying to stand on your own two feet.


----------



## Grace

First off, you need to lighten up, missy. You come banging in here and start your mini novellas bullying people to read your damn blog, then have a hissy over some light ribbing. Get over yourself.


----------



## Big Fitz

ALocalWay said:


> My goodness - you really don't like blogs - and I am talking to American consumers -  if you don't like reading blogs - fine - some people do - I started writing them to help America and get a message out - I think that people who read blogs are people who are looking for other people with like minded goals - not looking to have their mind shaped politically - I really am somewhat offened that your are implying I am a mindless moron - I started this project because my daughter thought it would be a good idea after my husband's suicide - we wanted to help people - the suicide rate goes up when the economy is down - our intentions are pure and not self serving - the time I spend writing - researching and contacting my state rep - I do not get paid for - and I do have a bunch of ads paying me either - I am not a hypocrite - and I am not going to get into a fight with someone I do not know because my method is not the best way


Welcome to the fray here, but you're going to quickly learn that we play with real sharp toys and brass knuckles.  So I hope you have a thick skin, quicker wit and high pain tolerance for idiots.  As for my advice, Life sucks, wear a helmet, don't advertise...

And here's your standard issue lolcat.


----------



## ALocalWay

I joined this site with a desire to connect with others who were concerned about the direction of our country - I was looking for a group of people who were discussing how and why we should change things - for the most part I got personal attacks from people who didn't even bother to "talk" to me - just blurt insults - how incredibly rude - you hurt your own credibity - I would never be so rude to anyone with a differing opinion than mine - people disagree all the time and can still gain from the conversation when it does not turn ugly   And I will erase the goofy blog that is posted on this site with no links - so I do not see how I am breaking the rules


----------



## boedicca

Provocateur said:


> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as the intro goes - I have 4 children one is  a 16 yr old son who is autistic, my husband committed suicide last year, I have lost everything and started over   I found him hanging - I didn't run away - I got him down and performed CPR - I got his heart back - but his brain was gone - I do not run away from anything - I will let a bunch of ill mannered people who hide behind their keyboards stop me from trying to make a difference in someones life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> That is sad about your husband.  Especially hard on your kids I would imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is rather distressing to some liberals that you won't play a victim and are trying to stand on your own two feet.
Click to expand...



Ditto.   Good for you for joining the board and becoming a Supporting Member right away.   Don't let a few cynical people get you down.


----------



## Grace

You're missing the point, Local.
I came here thinking it would be nice nice fluff stuff. I lurked awhile, read the threads. Then I joined knowing what to expect. I thought. But I stayed, because we DO learn from each other. Good and bad.
You didn't lurk before jumping in, did ya?
Lighten up. That's my advice to you. And wear armor. Oh, and finding some humor wouldn't hurt.


----------



## boedicca

Quit being such a sanctimonious bitch, Grace.

Not everyone is the same.


----------



## AquaAthena

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the list of the 'offended'.
> 
> If you're here to discuss politics and shit, fine. But please don't use this forum to advertise your blog. It is against the rules here and some of us tend to mock blatant advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to her ALocalWAY
> 
> She is just a hater.
> 
> And she really hates other women the most.
> 
> She thinks they are somehow a threat to her.
Click to expand...


She doesn't hate me and we have lots of laughter together. She has a great sense of humor and is an original. In my opinion, after reading her for a year and several months, she considers NO ONE a threat to her...and I don't either. 

***WELCOME*** ALocalWAY. I know you are trying.


----------



## Provocateur

There are no rules being broken by linking to a blog.


People are just being exceptionally rude tonight.  


Maybe it's the bad weather.


----------



## Grace

Am I being a bitch, Bode? Sometimes I can be, but usually it's when I put on my bitch shoes. Right now, I'm barefoot.


----------



## Ringel05

Provocateur said:


> There are no rules being broken by linking to a blog.
> 
> 
> People are just being exceptionally rude tonight.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the bad weather.



Or a full moon, or maybe it's just that time of the..... (fill in what you think should go here.....)


----------



## Provocateur

AquaAthena said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the list of the 'offended'.
> 
> If you're here to discuss politics and shit, fine. But please don't use this forum to advertise your blog. It is against the rules here and some of us tend to mock blatant advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to her ALocalWAY
> 
> She is just a hater.
> 
> And she really hates other women the most.
> 
> She thinks they are somehow a threat to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't hate me and we have lots of laughter together. She has a great sense of humor and is an original. In my opinion, after reading her for a year and several months, she considers NO ONE a threat to her...and I don't either.
> 
> ***WELCOME*** ALocalWAY. I know you are trying.
Click to expand...


Regarding the sig:


> Misattributed
> 
> * If you're not a liberal when you're 25, you have no heart. If you're not a conservative by the time you're 35, you have no brain.
> o According to research by Mark T. Shirey, citing Nice Guys Finish Seventh: False Phrases, Spurious Sayings, and Familiar Misquotations by Ralph Keyes, 1992, this quote was first uttered by mid-nineteenth century historian and statesman François Guizot when he observed, Not to be a republican at 20 is proof of want of heart; to be one at 30 is proof of want of head. (N'être pas républicain à vingt ans est preuve d'un manque de c&#339;ur ; l'être après trente ans est preuve d'un manque de tête.) This quote has been attributed variously to George Bernard Shaw, Benjamin Disraeli, Otto von Bismarck, and others.
> o Furthermore, the Churchill Centre, on its Falsely Attributed Quotations page, states "there is no record of anyone hearing Churchill say this." Paul Addison of Edinburgh University is quoted as stating: "Surely Churchill can't have used the words attributed to him. He'd been a Conservative at 15 and a Liberal at 35! And would he have talked so disrespectfully of Clemmie, who is generally thought to have been a lifelong Liberal?"



http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Winston_Churchill


----------



## ALocalWay

Okay - well blog has been deleted - so I no longer have to hear about that - ;-)   as far as jumping in - when I signed up and paid my membership - it immediately tells you the best thing to do is introduce yourself - I had no idea it was into a tank full of sharks - lol  and if you had read the blog (now deleted) then you would see that I have a sense of humor - I wrote about hair and beer for goodness sakes   and why would anyone be threatened by me? I am like the old woman who lived in a shoe - have so many kids I don't know what to do?


----------



## Grace

ALocalWay said:


> Okay - well blog has been deleted - so I no longer have to hear about that - ;-)   as far as jumping in - when I signed up and paid my membership - it immediately tells you the best thing to do is introduce yourself - I had no idea it was into a tank full of sharks - lol  and if you had read the blog (now deleted) then you would see that I have a sense of humor - I wrote about hair and beer for goodness sakes   and why would anyone be threatened by me? I am like the old woman who lived in a shoe - have so many kids I don't know what to do?



Why did you delete the blog???? Put it back!
Look....newbies just get reamed a little bit is all. No biggie. Ya either take it in stride or ya don't.  There are very strong personalities here. You'll find your niche. Sorry if I came off as a bitch like Bode thinks. Not my intention.


----------



## sparky

methinks a flak jacket should be standard issue here

look LocalWay, if your here to learn, grab a mit & get in the game, and keep your head down because there's a lotta po'ed people around trying for a line drive every time you pop up

the blame game, and cornball lablels always happen in a bum economy


----------



## boedicca

Grace said:


> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - well blog has been deleted - so I no longer have to hear about that - ;-)   as far as jumping in - when I signed up and paid my membership - it immediately tells you the best thing to do is introduce yourself - I had no idea it was into a tank full of sharks - lol  and if you had read the blog (now deleted) then you would see that I have a sense of humor - I wrote about hair and beer for goodness sakes   and why would anyone be threatened by me? I am like the old woman who lived in a shoe - have so many kids I don't know what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete the blog???? Put it back!
> Look....newbies just get reamed a little bit is all. No biggie. Ya either take it in stride or ya don't.  There are very strong personalities here. You'll find your niche. Sorry if I came off as a bitch like Bode thinks. Not my intention.
Click to expand...



I really hate being called Bode.  That's The Imposter's nickname.

Mine is boe.

Thank you in advance for your future cooperation on this matter.


----------



## Grace

boedicca said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALocalWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - well blog has been deleted - so I no longer have to hear about that - ;-)   as far as jumping in - when I signed up and paid my membership - it immediately tells you the best thing to do is introduce yourself - I had no idea it was into a tank full of sharks - lol  and if you had read the blog (now deleted) then you would see that I have a sense of humor - I wrote about hair and beer for goodness sakes   and why would anyone be threatened by me? I am like the old woman who lived in a shoe - have so many kids I don't know what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete the blog???? Put it back!
> Look....newbies just get reamed a little bit is all. No biggie. Ya either take it in stride or ya don't.  There are very strong personalities here. You'll find your niche. Sorry if I came off as a bitch like Bode thinks. Not my intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate being called Bode.  That's The Imposter's nickname.
> 
> Mine is boe.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your future cooperation on this matter.
Click to expand...


Sorry. Boe.


----------



## Big Fitz

ALocalWay said:


> Okay - well blog has been deleted - so I no longer have to hear about that - ;-)   as far as jumping in - when I signed up and paid my membership - it immediately tells you the best thing to do is introduce yourself - I had no idea it was into a tank full of sharks - lol  and if you had read the blog (now deleted) then you would see that I have a sense of humor - I wrote about hair and beer for goodness sakes   and why would anyone be threatened by me? I am like the old woman who lived in a shoe - have so many kids I don't know what to do?


Meh, I was under the impression it was an offsite blog. That's what's frowned on.   I remove my reservation.  Otherwise, stand firm and let the chips fall where they may.

Intestinal fortitude and spine are respected.  Even from and by libs.


----------



## Grace

Who is the imposter?


----------



## Grace

Ya know...I thought so too, Fitz. I didn't even remember there IS a blog here. Duh on me.


----------



## ALocalWay

I can take the ribbing - and because I was raised in Louisiana I am used to colorful insults - the blog was not as important as my credibility of this site - I have outlets for my writing that will not interfere with any person associated with this site - so I will still have an outlet to write about hairy beer and how we are all going to end up eating soylent green if things don't change - ;-)


----------



## ALocalWay

The blog was here - lol - it was just an offbeat look at the economy - y'all do know what soylent green is - right?


----------



## Grace

Well, for what it's worth, I do try very hard to buy American Made. It is insulting just how many products, even jars of food at the market, says Made In Brazil or Made In Portugal. Why can't we make our own???? We are the best country on earth, but we have everything under the sun made elsewhere. It's gloomy.


----------



## Grace

ALocalWay said:


> The blog was here - lol - it was just an offbeat look at the economy - y'all do know what soylent green is - right?




Of course. 
Most of us are kinda old.


----------



## Big Fitz

ALocalWay said:


> The blog was here - lol - it was just an offbeat look at the economy - y'all do know what soylent green is - right?


it sure ain't Soybeans.


----------



## Grace

I don't think the majority reads blogs here, Local. Start a thread about your concerns. You'll get more action and replies.


----------



## ALocalWay

Thanks - I like the feedback -  -  but then again - maybe it is safer to blog!  ;-)


----------



## Grace

Welcome to USMB. You passed the test.


----------



## ALocalWay

I have spoken with several industry leaders and I have been trying to narrow down th emost effective way to help recirculate $$$ back into local communities without creating major lifestyle changes in a average persons life


----------



## ALocalWay

Did I pass with a low C  -  it's okay - I'll take it!


----------



## ALocalWay

I understand it is impossible to buy 100% made in USA and shop local all the time - so I am devising ways to suggest to the public and small businesses to help push some of the $$$ back into American hands - unfortunately - it will not be my American hands - but I am willing to donate my efforts for a better America - maybe if I charged everyone on this site a dime for every insult - then the cash would roll in - I will set up a button for that


----------



## Grace

ALocalWay said:


> I have spoken with several industry leaders and I have been trying to narrow down th emost effective way to help recirculate $$$ back into local communities without creating major lifestyle changes in a average persons life



There is your new thread topic. Start one so everyone can see it and participate. Got some mighty smart people here. And a helluva lot of grumpy ones too. Don't forget your armor.


----------



## freedombecki

ALocalWay said:


> I agree they are leaving to up their profit margin - I am looking at differents types of industries that American purchasing can make a vital difference in - we are in a global economy - can't fight that - but there should be more money recycling through our community to get us through until the trade balances out. Otherwise we are just going to get tapped out - opinions are always welcome and I love it when someone discusses options with me! Thank you so much for helping me think today - I am not always right - but I do have good intentions - so bare with me - Nice to meet you - You are my first comment!  Thanks!



Welcome, ALocalWay.


----------



## ALocalWay

I am working on figuring out how to start a thread - lol  when I started this one it directs you straight to the spot - I will get it up and gong in a bit - as far as armor goes - just had a shot of vodka - so I am good


----------



## Grace

Go to home page. Then scroll the forums. There is an economy one down there somewhere.


----------



## Grace

Economy - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ALocalWay

Grace - you are just a Godsend - thanks!


----------



## ALocalWay

I did it -  there won't be much action at the new thread - it's a feel good - let's try to fix things thread -  and I had a shot of vodka so I numb enough not to care - lol


----------



## California Girl

ALocalWay said:


> Did I pass with a low C  -  it's okay - I'll take it!



B - Do your homework. And, always bite back.


----------



## ALocalWay

I have been inspired by this forum to write about the pros and cons of different types of online groups - blogging is safe - you put you opinion or idea out there and people rarely comment - social sites are more or less a bunch of personal jumbo from baby pics to where that person is eating for lunch (nothing really productive) - and forums are a place where people actually can communicate ideas and develope their thought process. You tube only gets attention if something is cuter, funny, or someone gets hurt - a great way to kill time. All of these have been over run with ad happy marketers - mostly out of necessity to support their sites up keep. The world today looks to social media to spread their ideas but has social media been so over used by spammers and ad companies that it has become as ineffective as telemarketing?  I think that once you get past the Welcome Party at the forum, this is where I will learn the most - mostly from reading what others have to say because it is a dialogue with several points of view. After just one day my eyes have been opened to so much more than what I expected in regards to how people feel about the economy and what it will take to put things on the right track - so thanks to all for that!  have a great day - and try to make someone's day a litle brighter - life is short - so why not? ;-)


----------



## California Girl

ALocalWay said:


> I did it -  there won't be much action at the new thread - it's a feel good - let's try to fix things thread -  and I had a shot of vodka so I numb enough not to care - lol



A shot? 

You're gonna need more than one shot to participate on USMB.


----------



## Toro

First, welcome Amanda.

Second, you're a babe.

Third, USMB is a rough place.  You're going to have to have thick skin if you want to stay.

Fourth, stick your blog back in your sig.  I'd suggest, however, that it not be the main focus of your time here.  We have others who pimp their sites in their sigs, and its no problem.

Finally, there are two ways you can convince people to buy local.  The first way is to appeal to environmental concerns.  Buying local usually is less harmful to the environment.  Another way is to highlight quality.  Often, locally made goods are often of higher quality than mass produced goods.  This is especially true for things like food.  You can't produce everything locally, i.e. cars, but things that are produced locally can have a certain craft appeal.


----------



## ALocalWay

Thanks so much - believe it or not - I LIKE the people here - even the ones with A type personalities!


----------



## Mr. H.

I used to live in Alcoa, Tn. We did things the Alcoa way.


----------



## ALocalWay

Lol ;-)  I am heading to Dallas will be back in 36 hours - y'all behave!  Aloca way - lol


----------

